# Diabetes Benefits



## Smile. (Apr 27, 2009)

was just wonderin my diabetic nurse mentioned to me that after 3 months of diagnosis i cud start to claim benifits. has any1 done this or have any advice 4 me on how to claim?????


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi smile,
I think it depends on your age. I you are under 16 then your entitled to claim Disability Living Allowance - well your 'carer' claims on your behalf. Also the 'carer' can claim carers allowance. I cant remember your age? Bev


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Apr 27, 2009)

I was diagnosed at 14, and got diabetes allowance up until i was 16 then it stopped.. so yeah i think its to do with your age and if you have any complications regarding your diabetes.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi 

A couple of my friends have got DLA for their children over 16, can't remember up until, think it is 18 or so, still in education, no hypo awareness etc.

There is also the CEA cinema card that allows a carer in free.


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats interesting Adrienne,
How do you apply for a CEA card? Bev


----------



## Smile. (Apr 27, 2009)

Bev im 15

Loz i dont relli av any complications to b honest

Addriene How do u apply 4 a CEA cus i fink my parents wud be intersted in that?


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Well then your parents can claim DLA for you and then they can make a seperate clam for 'carers allowance'. You dont have to have complications - just diabetes is enough to claim! But do it now or you will lose some money and they dont give you back -payments! Bev


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Bev

I was told by my dn that i could claim at any time and then they would give cash back from my diagnosis which was nearly 5 months ago


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Tasha,
I was told that you cant claim for the 1st 3 months -but then you MUST claim asap after that as if you leave it for too long they will only start paying you from the date you ask for the form! I can only go on what our DN told us - she may be wrong but if i were your parents i would ring up and get a form asap! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Apr 27, 2009)

Tasha43x said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> I was told by my dn that i could claim at any time and then they would give cash back from my diagnosis which was nearly 5 months ago


 
DLA for diabetes alone is only available to children (under 16 and I don't think there is an option for as long as in full time education). For adults you need additional complications, simply having diabetes does not qualify you.

Further, it is awarded from the date you request your application pack. As the application paperwork is quite intensive, order this by phone even if you complete the online or digital (you print it and send it off with the cover of the pack you received - has the sent date stamp on it!) still order the pack, it can take a couple of weeks to pull all the information together, thats money you're loosing.

They will not back date any further than this.

Once you're on DLA (and I am unsure if there are restrictions for under 16's) and with the mobility element you can apply for a free bus pass, other support without mobility includes the cinema card ?5 and your carer gets in free, warm front grant and discounted entry into some leisure facilities.

Its there, we've paid for it, so if you're entitled, claim it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Sorry but a couple of my friends have had the DLA extended way after their childrens 16th birthday, if anyone needs to know then I'll find out.

To get the higher care component it is all about night times and how many times you are up testing etc etc.   You have to put worst case scenario all the way through.   If you want any more help then go to www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org or PM me.

The cea card costs ?5 for 3 years so you make your money back from the first visit.

http://www.ceacard.co.uk/

You need to meet criteria and in this case get DLA or attendance allowance.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

i think if you have got them before your 16 then if you can prove that you have complications and are up and down all night that they do allow you to keep it for a certain amount of time. but if you dont have it before 16 then i wouldnt waste my time applying really as you have more chance of winning the lotto than getting dla.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope I don't offend anyone. But why would we be entitled to DLA? I am just curious.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

we as over 16's dont qualify at all for dla. just think the system is flawed somewhat as someone who has minor illnesses can qualify, but other who have serious things wrong cant. its similar to the prescription exemption system.


----------



## diagonall (Apr 28, 2009)

Children can have DLA due to diabetes because their care needs are a lot greater than a none diabetic child. Complications do not come into it at all.
If you have complications due to your diabetes and they effect your way of life and you need help/care then you are entitled to DLA.if over the age of 16
Hypo unawareness means you are a danger to yourself so you are entitled to claim DLA. Mind you if you claimed you were hypo unaware you have lost your driving licence.
You can claim DLA for children before the 3 mths but you will not be paid until 3 mths from date of diagnoses.
Claims can not be back dated from before the date on the DLA form if you apply at a later date.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

i know of 3 other type 1's who have all got complications with diabetes and one has hypo unawareness and they all have been told that they cant get dla as they are only diabetic and it is for more seriously ill people. they even got consultant, dsn, mp and pct pct to write letters for them and have appealed 3 times but nothing for any of them.


----------



## diagonall (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i know of 3 other type 1's who have all got complications with diabetes and one has hypo unawareness and they all have been told that they cant get dla as they are only diabetic and it is for more seriously ill people. they even got consultant, dsn, mp and pct pct to write letters for them and have appealed 3 times but nothing for any of them.



Then they need to take the forms to CAB to fill in for them so the wording is correct.
They can not have appealed 3 times as only one appeal allowed. It can be taken further on a point of law though.
I know someone who is hypo unaware and he gets high rate care due to this.
http://www.dwp.gov.uk/medical/med_conditions/diabetes/  follow the links on the left hand side. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry was ment to say applied 3 times. not appealed lol. i know of 1 that has been to cab for advice and also has taken photocopies of forms to show them and they said they were filled out correct and using good terminology. also 1 has been told that they can contest it but the likelyhood of them getting any joy out of it is nil.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sorry was ment to say applied 3 times. not appealed lol. i know of 1 that has been to cab for advice and also has taken photocopies of forms to show them and they said they were filled out correct and using good terminology. also 1 has been told that they can contest it but the likelyhood of them getting any joy out of it is nil.


 

I have DLA both care and mobility, but the only aspect of my diabetes that comes into the claim is my neuropathy and loss of sensation in the whole of my lower limbs and the fact I can't tell hot or cold.

The temperature side is relevant to my care as I shouldn't handle pans or kettles and the lower limbs is applicable to mobility in the main as combined with my balance and vertigo (through deafness) I find walking can be fun!

The first time I applied for DLA my claim was rejected, that was more diabetes and neuropathy biased, however, the second time I applied (new application, not appeal) it was my deafness in conjunction with diabetes/neuropathy.

I think unlike the DDA where diabetes is branded as a disability, under the DLA it is not the physical definition they apply. As seen here in previous threads, a lot of us don't like disability as a label, however, it works under the DDA.

As for children with DLA, this is the carers element of the DDA not the care element as adults get.


----------

